# Quick question about seasons and the such!



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all 

I have female ferret who is 6 months old in march. Do you know if she will come into season this year?

I have another female who is 9 months who is booked in to be spayed this week, before she comes into season, as i have an un-neutered hob. He's 9 months too and is booked in for a couple of weeks time - starting to get quite frisky with her lol! She is def not in season yet though.

So yeah, do i need to organise something for my little girly soon too? seeing as she is only 4 and a bit months? I know all about the health risks for jills in season, so if she is too young for an op, what about the jill jab if she does come into season?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

anyone....?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Most ferret owners agree that the later you can leave spaying the better for the ferret (more time to mature). She most certainly will come into season this year, and probably within the next 3 months or so. Having her jill-jabbed and then spayed when older is certainly a plan


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for your reply! how long does the jab take to work? i dont wanna have to separate them! x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

...........................................................................


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

but that means 2 or 3 years of separating them and that's no good! does the jill jab have an instant effect? x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

...........................................................................


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Why would you need to seperate them? If your hob is castrated then he will be ok to live with them 24/7 whether the girls come into season or not. Get him castrated rather than vasectomised as vasectomy can fail and it leaves all the hormone behaviour (aggression, smell etc).

You can have hobs and jills implanted, (implant will wear off after a while).

I have no idea how long the jill jab takes to kick in, sorry.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

ok i figure ill get my boy done first and hope and pray little one doesnt come into season before i replenish the ferret fund! cheers guys x


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Hobs are usually cheaper than jills to get done as it is less invasive.
Depending on where you are prices can vary greatly. I've seen people posting that they have paid from as little as £5.50 for a jill jab (obviously not a permanent solution) but surely viable for a temporary solution.


----------



## Nelson (Feb 2, 2011)

You could try the deslorelin implant? 
We have had it done on our ferrets and has worked very well :thumbup:

I have heard the jill jab can be stressfull.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if you get the hob castrated (after 3-6 weeks I think it is) he can go back with the girls he may bring them out for you through biting their necks. Or like others have said get the Jill Jab, are your ferrets kept inside your home or are they outside.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Biting their necks doesn't bring them out of season, mating them does.
A castrated hob loses the desire (and equipment) to mate. 
A vasectomised hob can still mate, but his tubes inside are cut (they can re-connect, causing unwanted pregnancies), This leaves the hob entire, which also leaves all the hormones, agression, not caring if the jills are in season or not he wants to 'love' them all, no peace for the jills, probably needa to be seperated for half the year or more.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FourFerrets said:


> Biting their necks doesn't bring them out of season, mating them does.
> A castrated hob loses the desire (and equipment) to mate.
> A vasectomised hob can still mate, but his tubes inside are cut (they can re-connect, causing unwanted pregnancies), This leaves the hob entire, which also leaves all the hormones, agression, not caring if the jills are in season or not he wants to 'love' them all, no peace for the jills, probably needa to be seperated for half the year or more.


I am sorry but you are wrong biting the neck can and does bring them out, I didnt say it will everytime, but I have known jills bring eachother out at times. I have had ferrets a very long time so dont need told about them thanks. I was saying if they get the hob castrated he could still bring them out.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Nelson said:


> You could try the deslorelin implant?
> We have had it done on our ferrets and has worked very well :thumbup:
> 
> I have heard the jill jab can be stressfull.


the implant isnt used alot so its still new. but as you say that is an opinion, The Jill jab tends to sting so the ferret may make a noise, Its advisable to rub the neck after the shot is given because you sometimes can get a lump at the injection site.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks for all your replies! have had to pop Dennis the menace in a cage by himself - was getting a little rough with Flick and she is less than half the size of him! will he be ok by himself?

They still all come out to play together, he spends most of his time trying to source out the girls and then drags them behind the sofa :lol: ....then lets go!
He has not hurt any of them and luckily they are a damn sight quicker and have a lot more brain cells so manage to evade him most of the time!

little one looks like she is coming into season, so am phoning vet on monday to get her booked in for jill jab. vet said that he would be happy to spay her at 5-6 months - but i feel happier letting her mature a bit first. Den is going to be castrated in next few weeks, then hopefully we can have a happy family again.

Thanks again for all of your replies x


----------

